# Coleman Generator Manual



## Slime

I am looking for a Coleman Powermate 6250 Generator operator/owner manual. It is a Model PM0545007, Serial # 92701091. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## usmcgrunt

This site should have what you need.
http://www.powermate.com/productmanuals.php?cat_id=3


----------



## Slime

Thanks for response USMCgrunt. I saw that site, and the manual has very little info...none on the basic stuff such as spark plug type, gap, maintenance, grounding, the usual stuff.


----------



## paulr44

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233279

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237582


----------



## usmcgrunt

Your generator looks to have a 10 hp OHV Briggs engine.Try here for the service manual.Hope this helps.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/10_276781SingleCylinderOHV.pdf


----------



## Slime

Thanks paulr44 and usmcgrunt. 

Lots of good information on testing generators, and the repair manual is for my engine. Helps a whole lot.


----------



## Mike1980

*Help*

I have a toro recycler 6.5 horse rear bagger got it running new carb coil air filter spark plug and oil Change now it running but not at full rpm it's also self propelled please help out of ideas 
Ps has auto choke Briggs motor


----------

